# Teaching Exercise classes in Spain



## bizzylizzie (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi I am a newbie here and I am interested in working in Spain teaching fun exercise classes, aqua, Yoga, Pilates and support with nutrition within English communities. Can anyone possibly point me in the right direction of location where this sort of idea might be welcomed? Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bizzylizzie said:


> Hi I am a newbie here and I am interested in working in Spain teaching fun exercise classes, aqua, Yoga, Pilates and support with nutrition within English communities. Can anyone possibly point me in the right direction of location where this sort of idea might be welcomed? Thank you.


HI & welcome

anywhere there are expats I would imagine

we have a lady who does pretty well with zumba in this area - she does have to travel from town to town up & down the coast though

you'd need to check with local Ayuntamientos re licences


----------



## richardbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone here tell me what are the charges of these teaching classes? I am excited to join the classes and want to learn more about Pilates exercises.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just started pilates classes (!) in our village. We pay €20 a month for two classes a week. That works out about €10-€15 an hour for the instructor. I expect it will cost more on the coast.


----------

